# Grafische Oberfläche erstellen, aber womit?



## ArFiBa (26. Februar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne eine grafische Oberfläche erstellen um Datensätze in  der Datenbank einzupflegen. So ähnlich wie die Formulare bei Access.
Wenn möglich das ganze danach noch per exe exportieren und an andere weitergeben können. Das Problem: Das ganze sollte auch ohne Programmierkenntnisse machbar sein.
Kennt ihr da was?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (26. Februar 2005)

Um welches Datenbanksystem handelt es sich denn?


----------



## ArFiBa (26. Februar 2005)

Soll auf eine MySQL DB zugreifen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Februar 2005)

Was genau soll ohne Programmierkenntnisse machbar sein?
Der Daten-Input oder die Erstellung des UI?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (26. Februar 2005)

Für MySQL-Datenbanken gibt es die Webapplikation phpMyAdmin (auf PHP-Basis). Damit kannst du auch Daten ex- und importierten.


----------



## ArFiBa (26. Februar 2005)

Ich möchte nicht die Daten exporierten sondern das Formular.
Es geht darum ein Prog zu haben mit dem ich dieses Formular erstellen kann ebenso wie in Access.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (26. Februar 2005)

Also ganz ohne Programmieraufwand wird das nicht gehen.
Für PHP-MyAdmin benötigt man auserdem einen Webserver mit PHP-Modul. Was das Weitergeben wieder erschwert.

Das einfachste ist, wenn du das mit Access, oder mit Word machst.
Alternativ könntest du auch mit OpenOffice so etwas erstellen.

Daniel


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Februar 2005)

Daniel Toplak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das einfachste ist, wenn du das mit Access, ....
> Daniel


also der Meinung bin ich auch. Wenn du die Formulare ohne Programmieraufwand bzw -kentnisse erstellenwillst, bist du mit Access eigentlich am besten bedient. 

Falls du doch eine Exe haben willst, wirst du um z.B PHP oder C# nicht drumrum kommen. Obwohl man die Erstellung eines solchen Programms nicht unbedingt als Aufwand bezeichnen kann, kommt aber auf deine Programmiererfahrung drauf an.


----------



## ArFiBa (27. Februar 2005)

Access sagt mir allerdings, dass ich nur zu einem SQL Server verbinden kann. Den MySQL Server registriert er garnicht. Hab Access 2003.


----------



## Nico Graichen (27. Februar 2005)

aha, vielleicht hättest du diese Info schon mal eher geben sollen!
guckst du >> hier <<

Dann wirst du um Php oder eine Programmiersprache nicht drumrum kommen und musst die Zeit investieren dir ein UI zu "basteln" sei es auf Web-Basis mit PHP oder Win-Basis z.B. mit C# oder C++

edit:
oh, hab gerade gesehen, dass du die Info schon gegeben hast, also ignorier den ersten Satz. Der Link ist aber trotzdem noch wichtig


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Februar 2005)

Du kannst ueber den MyODBC-Treiber ohne weiteres mit Access auf MySQL zugreifen. Hab ich auch schonmal gemacht.


----------



## ArFiBa (28. Februar 2005)

Wenn ichmal ganz blöd fragen darf, wie hast du das gemacht. Ich kann nur zu einem SQL Server verbinden. Oder geht das nicht unter Projekt zu bestehender Datenbank?


----------



## MissMarple (28. Februar 2005)

Dazu musst du mit dem ODBC-Treiber von MySQL eine ODBC-Quelle erstellen.
Das kannst Du unter Start/Programme/Verwaltung/Datenquellen(ODBC)

MfG


----------

